# Cranberry Puff Pancake



## luckytrim (May 29, 2006)

CRANBERRY PUFF PANCAKE
· 3 eggs
· 1/2 cup milk
· 1/4 cup all−purpose flour
· 1/4 cup sugar, divided
· 1/2 teaspoon vanilla
· 1/2 teaspoon orange extract
· 1 tablespoon butter
· 1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
· 1 cup fresh cranberries
· Confectioners' sugar
In medium bowl, beat together eggs, milk, flour, 1 tablespoon of the sugar
and flavorings.
In 8 to 10−inch omelet pan or skillet with oven proof handle* over medium
heat, melt butter. Stir in remaining sugar and nutmeg. Arrange cranberries
over sugar mixture. Cook until berries pop, 3 to 4 minutes. Carefully pour
batter over cranberries.
Bake in preheated 425°F oven until golden brown and sides are puffy,
about 10 to 15 minutes. Sprinkle with confectioners' sugar. Serve
immediately.


----------



## licia (May 29, 2006)

That sounds delicious. I think I will make it.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (May 29, 2006)

could you use frozen cranberries?


----------



## Michelemarie (May 29, 2006)

Wow, that sounds great - thanks for sharing!


----------



## luckytrim (May 29, 2006)

i dunno--- never tried it with frozen.
if you try it with frozen, make sure to report back on the results-


----------



## Timeloyd (May 29, 2006)

I have used Frozen Cranberries in many of my Cranberry recepies. I would usually chop frozen Cranberrys up in the blender at medium speed until shreaded ~~ well I do it by site ~ before using them.  
   I think that the frozen Cranberrys like this would work great in the Cranberry Puff Pancake and I look forward to experiencng it. 
   I still have some Frozen Cranberries in my refrigerator, and now I have another use for them.

   ANOTHER USE ~ for Frozen Cranberrys. First wait for a big snow storm. Then make a snowman and make two holes in the head for the eyes. I made 4 eyes for Zaphod because he has 2 heads and 3 arms in the Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy. Put a Tea Bag into each of the holes and then push a hard Frozen Cranberry in front of each Tea Bag to serve as eyes. Set it in just right and they can look like they are following you.


----------

